# How many miles have you driven a vehicle for?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Car, truck, tank?

I had the infamous Jimi Hendrix, an experienced Olds 98 Regency four door, 1979, for about 450,000 + miles. 

Even I'm stunned at that.

How 'bout you?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Still driving my 2001 Dodge Ram 3500 with Cummins 5.9 at 514,000 miles.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Most of the high mileage vehicles will probably come from southern climates with less salt on the highways. Also inland away from the ocean. I recently had to retire my 05 GMC it needed some repairs but the body shop said it was done, the rust spots I was looking at were the tip of that rust berg. Only has just over 100,000 on it.

Maine has also gone to a liquid salt that spray on the roads just before predicted ice conditions. It is like acid for the vehicles. 

150K has been my longest.
Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Maine has also gone to a liquid salt that spray on the roads just before predicted ice conditions. It is like acid for the vehicles



They use that here also. It bugs me when they use it and it's not needed but better safe than sorry I guess. At least down here those events aren't as common and it's easier to wash the vehicle after the threat is gone.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Up north in the rust belt you'll rarely get to see the full potential of the powertrain before they succumb to rust.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... My '89 F250 with a 7.3l diesel lasted 268,000 til the drivers door succumbed to rust, 'n would no longer open,.......

It's replacement, a '96 F250 diesel, I flew to southern Ala. to buy rust free with 96,000 miles on it, now has 314,000 miles, 'n the rust is collapsing the body,.....

I'm lookin' for it's replacement now,..... preferably a rust free '96 or '97 F250, when Fords still looked like a Ford, 'n not the newer Dodge wantabes,....


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. Doom and Chandler you blew me away.


My personal best is 207K and counting on a 96 Nissan Hardbody. Starting to get a bit of rust around the wheel wells.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> Wow. Doom and Chandler you blew me away.
> 
> 
> My personal best is 207K and counting on a 96 Nissan Hardbody. Starting to get a bit of rust around the wheel wells.


Jimi and I were together a long while over a lot of road, no two ways. We lasted longer than many married couples. . . . 

I think my 450K figure was a typo; it was closer to 550K, but after almost 25 years, who can remember? I do remember that Jimi had 79K miles when first purchased in 1987, more or less.

JH was relatively good on gas for a car that size; the frame and general construction were very sturdy. None of that flimsy flapping sheet metal.

That long relationship had a price, of course. I never had to replace the engine, but I had to rebuild a transmission, and had to replace the rear axle. Plus, lots of starters, and solenoids, radiators, tires tires tires tires . . . .

One day, I left Jimi unlocked by that big library in San Bernardino, I mean, who'd mess with a car like that? Some kids did: they opened the door and began to attack the steering column shroud with screwdrivers in an effort to get to the linkages that would allow them to start the car. Fortunately, a guard saw them and ran them off, and I had a busted steering column for a while before my brother and I replaced the steering column - with a matching front seat, neither of which matched Jimi's interior color - in 1993.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Unless totaled, I've never owned a car for less than 250k miles. The german ones seem to rust slower, even even the first one, an '81 VW rabbit. went through 5 exhaust systems due to rust, never any body rot though.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My 79 Chevy pickup had flipped the spedo before I sold it - was still running strong. (Hmmm not sure it counts, I'd blown a rod and got a new engine in the early 90s. Though that's the only thing I replace on it. Not even a starter or water pump - or the ignition cause the keys wear out heh)


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

2005 gmc just a few miles over 400,000. Tboned at a redlight with my son driving with my granddaughter. Nobody hurt but I had to argue maybe a month before I could get a halfway decent settlement from her insurance company. We average about 250,000 miles on our service trucks before we even think about replacement. Had 305,000 on a Toyota I sold last Tuesday. It was still running good.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

172,000 on my '02 Tacoma

Factory fresh brakes, clutch, plugs, wires, timing belt

I change the oil / oil filter / air filter / antifreeze.. and I'm on the 4th set of tires.

What a great truck. When I compare it to my '85 S-15's and '92 Jimmy that I had previously.... I'm surprised GM is still in business.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Those Toyota’s are hard to beat. We always used the gms. The v6 has been a really good motor for the service trucks. I’ve only had two Toyota’s as service trucks and they don’t need repair and get high mileage but the earlier ones just couldn’t handle what we put them though. As a personal vehicle they are great. All my kids had Honda’s and Toyota’s when they first started to drive as we had all the say in the matter. And they were the cheapest to run in the long run. Pretty much change the oil, tires and brakes every once in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> My 79 Chevy pickup had flipped the spedo before I sold it - was still running strong. (Hmmm not sure it counts, I'd blown a rod and got a new engine in the early 90s. Though that's the only thing I replace on it. Not even a starter or water pump - or the ignition cause the keys wear out heh)


Hmm. I'd forgotten about how the keys would wear, and you could pull them out of the ignition, and the vehicle would still run. In extreme cases, you could just twist and start, don't need no steenkin' key . . . . 

Was that the red truck from the picture in the other thread?


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

'61 Chev I/2T 6 cyl 4 spd made it past 400,000 before a head-on. It then spent a few years as a turn-row pickup and now is awaiting number two son to make a rat-rod out of it. Next was a '81 Silverado that managed 180,000 on 305 engine, then got a transplant of a 350 (Hecho en Mexico) for getting it past 400,000. Gave it to grandson and he got it back going, but allowed friend to drive it into an oak tree (10-12 in) which totaled it.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

u3b3rg33k said:


> Unless totaled, I've never owned a car for less than 250k miles. The german ones seem to rust slower, even even the first one, an '81 VW rabbit. went through 5 exhaust systems due to rust, never any body rot though.



I've purchased two German cars in my life. The first I had for 13 years from 1987 till 2000 and traded it in with no signs of rust. My second was purchased in 2000 and it also has no signs of rust. It'll be 19 years old in May and I've only put about 74k miles on it, but I intend to keep it until it falls apart.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

For you road warriors, I'm still in boot camp... I purchased my 2002 F250 7.3L diesel crew cab with 114K on the cloak some 12+ years ago. It now has 304K miles and still drives and rides beautifully. It was a southern TX truck when I got it, and it's lived its entire life with me here in central Alabama. I'm going to be selling it in the near future to trade "up" to a '13-'14 F250 with the 6.2L gas engine. I'm ready for some quiet in my older years.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, envious of you guys who live in warmer climes. I think I got an early Toyota pickup up to about 25K (km) but in the end every body panel was waving hello at the other vehicles.


For about three years post-retirement I drove for an airport shuttle service from our county down to Toronto-Pearson. It was a 24-7 service using 1 ton passenger vans (first Dodge until they stopped making them and then GMC) and they didn't even think about selling a vehicle until 700K. They were all converted to propane which may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm. I'd forgotten about how the keys would wear, and you could pull them out of the ignition, and the vehicle would still run. In extreme cases, you could just twist and start, don't need no steenkin' key . . . .
> 
> Was that the red truck from the picture in the other thread?


The Chevy long bed with the whips? That was my first truck, was orange though - we called it the magic pumpkin since it got everyone home safe (I don't drink so I always the designated driver at all the parties.)

I also have a 2001 red chevy stepside that the kids drive, idk what the mileage is on it though, should check, it's been through three teenage boys since we got it heh


----------

